# NF Gamers, what have you been playing recently?



## Pantali (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys! Recently I've been wondering if different types or temperaments are interested in different types of video games, so I thought it might be interesting to ask you guys what games you've been playing as of late and what games you enjoy the most in general.

I myself have been playing a few games recently, mostly Starbound and Cave Story because I unfortunately lost my saves on both :sad:, but I've also been watching some Let's Plays of a game called Dreaming Mary. I'd highly recommend it to horror fans and I'm going to get hold of it myself.


----------



## moonlightdrive (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't consider myself a gamer, but I do love _The Stanley Parable_. Very entertaining and cool. 

_Flower _was absolutely stunning - just lovely to watch and almost feel the movements.

I still play _TF2 _ every chance I get... As Sniper (I'm still an introvert in gaming-land, it seems)

If I was seriously looking into playing more I'd probably lean towards Star Wars-y games because I love that whole universe/ those story-lines.


----------



## AlexanderHoff123 (Oct 28, 2014)

I mostly play Minecraft nowadays. There's so many things you can do in it. Not just regular survival. Right now I'm actually making a parkour(platforming) map . I've even made some music specifically for the map haha.

But I also love to play some Mario and Zelda occasionally, but I don't have a Wii U or 3DS so I haven't played much lately...


----------



## Pantali (Jan 31, 2015)

Moonlight that's awesome! I've been thinking about playing The Stanley Parable and I just looked up Flower. It looks beautiful! You know, I think TF2 actually attracts introverts which is kinda strange considering that it's a team game.

Minecraft's pretty great Alexander, I used to play tonnes of modded MC with my friends but unfortunately my computer can't handle it any more. I hope your map is going okay, my friends tried to make a few but they found it too difficult in the end.


----------



## Writer of Words (Dec 2, 2013)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky
Typed as a Bulbasaur. Haven't reached the end yet, but I know for a fact that once this song starts....




[cries every time]


----------



## Pantali (Jan 31, 2015)

Duuuuude I adore PMD! I've played every game to date and not a single one has failed to make me cry. Sky's music is so emotional too ahhh you have great taste


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

Right now, mostly Wizardry 8, and Summoner Wars on iPhone (insanely addictive, that last one. Kinda pokemon-ish, but fantasy setting.)


----------



## Pantali (Jan 31, 2015)

Aizar said:


> Right now, mostly Wizardry 8, and Summoner Wars on iPhone (insanely addictive, that last one. Kinda pokemon-ish, but fantasy setting.)


Sounds interesting! iOS gaming can be so addictive it's unreal.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not familiar with a lot of games, never really played much myself until a couple years ago. I was really into Pixie Hollow when it was around because it was a pretty and lighthearted 'place' to be. I mainly enjoyed the virtual paperdoll aspect and spent a lot of time mix-and-matching outfits, but also enjoyed the simple quests to help other fairies, and some of the little minigames, especially the majong-like one. 

Then my husband got Skyrim and convinced me to try playing though I'd never used an x-box 360 controller before. Once I got the hang of it though I totally fell in love with that game. Again the attraction is that it's a 'pretty place', the music is wonderful and I enjoy just wandering and exploring the beautiful scenery. I also enjoy doing the little quests to help various characters, and found that i really enjoy using archery in that game. I liked the archery class I took in college and have missed that ever since, and while this is obviously not really like the real thing, it still somewhat captures what i enjoyed about it. Once we got a copy for the computer rather than the xbox I've had a lot of fun with mods that add new hairstyles and clothes and homes and weapons and spells etc. too. I'm not super into the combat aspect, but I do like action-adventure stories so I don't dislike it either, and Skyrim is a fun fantasy world to create different types of characters for, imagine fan-fiction, and generally get inspiration for other stories as well. I like the Epic feeling a lot of the music and sweeping scenery provides, I like the Old Historical feeling of the cottages and ruins, and with mods I enjoy both making it more realistic and more glittery-magical for different characters/playthroughs. I appreciate the openness, where I can do things at my leisure and I don't feel like I'm just on a single track from the very beginning.

I was also really into Elder Scrolls Online when it first came out, but my husband got tired of it and didn't really want to keep paying for it so I haven't played it in several months, but I miss it and maybe eventually will get back to it. Like with Skyrim the main attraction for me was having fun creating unique characters, and simply exploring the beautiful world. 

We also recently got a game called Banner Saga which I've really enjoyed watching my husband play though I haven't played it yet myself. It's style is like flat old-time animation, which feels nostalgic for me, plus they were inspired by the artist who did a lot for my favorite disney movie sleeping beauty (eyvind earle) so again, it's beautiful. The world, cultures, and mythology are interesting and I enjoy the slower pace of reading the dialogue and seeing all the different options that lead to different events.


----------



## Pantali (Jan 31, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> I'm not familiar with a lot of games, never really played much myself until a couple years ago. I was really into Pixie Hollow when it was around because it was a pretty and lighthearted 'place' to be. I mainly enjoyed the virtual paperdoll aspect and spent a lot of time mix-and-matching outfits, but also enjoyed the simple quests to help other fairies, and some of the little minigames, especially the majong-like one.
> 
> Then my husband got Skyrim and convinced me to try playing though I'd never used an x-box 360 controller before. Once I got the hang of it though I totally fell in love with that game. Again the attraction is that it's a 'pretty place', the music is wonderful and I enjoy just wandering and exploring the beautiful scenery. I also enjoy doing the little quests to help various characters, and found that i really enjoy using archery in that game. I liked the archery class I took in college and have missed that ever since, and while this is obviously not really like the real thing, it still somewhat captures what i enjoyed about it. Once we got a copy for the computer rather than the xbox I've had a lot of fun with mods that add new hairstyles and clothes and homes and weapons and spells etc. too. I'm not super into the combat aspect, but I do like action-adventure stories so I don't dislike it either, and Skyrim is a fun fantasy world to create different types of characters for, imagine fan-fiction, and generally get inspiration for other stories as well. I like the Epic feeling a lot of the music and sweeping scenery provides, I like the Old Historical feeling of the cottages and ruins, and with mods I enjoy both making it more realistic and more glittery-magical for different characters/playthroughs. I appreciate the openness, where I can do things at my leisure and I don't feel like I'm just on a single track from the very beginning.
> 
> ...


Ah, it's really interesting that you're so interested in roleplaying games and their environments! I'm much the same, I think plenty of NFs like games like Skyrim for that reason.


----------



## Melongazpacho (Feb 2, 2015)

I've recently replayed Res. evil 4 and some RPGs on my iPad.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

moonlightdrive said:


> Don't consider myself a gamer, but I do love _The Stanley Parable_. Very entertaining and cool.
> 
> _Flower _was absolutely stunning - just lovely to watch and almost feel the movements.
> 
> ...


Oooh, random thread idea: do Is play more sniper or support than Es? I tend to play a lot of sniper in single player FPS games.

To answer the question, the last few games I've been playing are:

Don't Starve: fantasy survival sandbox game. Tim Burton inspired visuals.
Myst: specifically the remastered version. I'm not a natural at puzzle games, and so I'm challenging myself to beat it as breakthrough-free as I can.
Mario Kart 8
Minecraft: although I'm horrible with the creative part of the game.

Also need to revisit Civilization: Beyond Earth again. Probably after I get done with Don't Starve. I've played almost every single Civ game since being a kid and picking up Civ Net. 

As far as genres go, I guess I play a little bit of everything. Strategy games, FPS (single player only), used to play a ton of RPGs (no longer enjoy grinding), used to play more sports games as a kid, like an occasional racing game.


----------



## mbilst (Feb 7, 2015)

I love tf2! Dip into it when I have time. I tend to play medic when I want to be of most use to my team, engineer when I'm feeling strategic and pyro when the team is doing okay and I can just have fun setting everything on fire  I play with a very team mindset, oriented to supporting and filling in where there is a need. So I think there's definitely something for the idea about Is playing more sniper and support than Es. Working from the background as opposed to taking the lead, leading the charge.

And Moonlightdrive! If you do get into Star Wars, I sky-highly recommend KOTOR (Knights of the Old Republic). It came out in 2003 and would be considered an old game but it's incredible. Story-driven, character development and beautiful environments. It's my all-time favourite game. It's not like today's games in being as detailed and complex, but it feels like you're being led through a story.

I don't game much, only get into a few games through my older brother. Star Wars: KOTOR 1 and 2, Fallout 3, TF2, and then Beyond: Two Souls and Mass Effect are cool though I haven't played them. Story based stuff.


----------



## silveryogurt (Jan 28, 2015)

Recently...there haven't been many games for me to play because my laptop is a Macbook (cringe) and I haven't had at-home wifi for the past 5 years, until now. My SO is building me a desktop, though, so no worries... I'll have a good gaming computer soon...

I know that I'm getting Elder Scrolls Online as soon as it becomes FTP, and I've been playing Dragon Age 2 until that happens.

I played Sims on iOS until my game crashed and permanently glitched out. 

I was addicted to Skyrim until I accidentally deleted all of my data after getting a lot of skills up to 100...so irked when I realized it though, like damn.

I love all the Bioshock games!

Pokemon is great.

Outside of video games, I used to be super into Magic: The Gathering, but have since moved on to playing tabletop RPG's like Pathfinder. :}


----------



## Heylo (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't think I send any signals about my personality at all through the games I play. However, I play/played Counter Strike (every game in the serie almost), every Fifa game since 2006, Team Fortress, Day Of Defeat, Gran Turismo..


----------



## PurpleExplorer (Sep 30, 2014)

I really like story centric games, with clever puzzles. The best stories seem to be in point and clicks or platformers. The most recent one I loved playing on my tablet is called *Syberia*. It's really immersive and I sort of wanted to pack up my stuff and move into the game world. :laughing: Anyone who doesn't enjoy story progression would get really bored and frustrated, but I loved it because it felt like being in a fantasy novel.

Also I play William & Sly 1 & 2 every now and then, because I like the world, and the Doctor Who tile swappy game, because I'm a crazy fan.


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

League of Legends, Fallout NV, This War of Mine, Dayz, and H1Z1.

But mostly League


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

Borderlands: the Pre-Sequel ... I love the bizarre illogical totally random events taking place every now and then. The humour is either tacky or hilarious. Together with a strange mix of magical environments and deep-space worlds with interesting drawing and colour-work makes this game stand out I think. Same goes for the prior installments of course.


----------



## nyxxi (Feb 17, 2015)

I play Fallen London which is more of a text based- choose your own path- online game which is quite fun apart from...*shakes fist at the action points system*. The writing is pretty good though- it's all set in a somewhat dystopian Victorian-Era London. 

The last game I played (not including phone) would be the Wolf Among Us and The Walking Dead Game from last year- and I would recommend the both of them to anyone. 

The Walking Dead Game...is basically tears and agony (instead of being a survival focused game, it looks more into the more ''human'' side of the apocalypse- eg. how compassionate are you willing to be at the expense of the living people that you're with, who will you choose to save, will you kill someone out of revenge, where would your ethics and morals be). Just be prepared to kiss bye bye to some of your soul after playing that game though, because it consistently leaves you with a very, very depressed feeling as well as making you feel like crap regardless of what you choose. The walkers actually felt really,really annoying when they came up. You don't play this game for the action basically if you were interested in a shooter type of game. 

ALL following an exceptional plot story which well written characters that you will actually have intense feelings for or against. There aren't really any ''meh'' characters. Aannnd the game will make you actually like children thanks to the very awesome Clementine. 

I mean I may not painting be a very compelling picture here for the most of you, but I am drawn like maggots to rotting carcasses to these types of games. 

The Wolf Among Us is more of a noir like detective theme game , and while it's not as intense as TWDG it's still awesome- the protagonist Bigby- you can play him to be anyone you like but in the end he's a badass. If you like fairytales- basically Bigby is the Big Bad Wolf trying to reform himself and to prove that- he's become the Sheriff of ''Fable Town'' in America where ''fables'' such as Snow White, Beauty and the Beast and Bloody Mary co-exist. Heaps of fun this game- and one crazy plot twist in the very last few seconds of the game. 

But I must say, if you are sensitive to gore and harsh? language and spending far too long moping over fictional characters probably play something more cheery than these two. 

Ah and we're all somewhat involved with TF2. I think I liked being scout best- can't beat that double jump and being a general annoying nuisance.


----------



## Amphoteric (Nov 7, 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition.

I haven't felt this happy about losing the majority of my life since Skyrim released.


----------

